# Clubbing!



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

As a newbie Hymer owner should I join the Hymer Club International :?: :?: 
Frantone


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Why? What does it give you? A Hymer owner.

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Frantone,

You have a PM.

J & R


----------



## 104199 (Apr 30, 2007)

*HCI*

Yes, give them a go. I joined about 6 years ago when I bought my first hymer and have had some really good times with them.
I never fancied the rally scene before but we do a couple of rallies with them every year and enjoy them thoroughly. They get to some really interesting places that you would probably never have heard of if it were not for some member who holds a rally in their local area.
Contrary to some of the reports I have read on this forum, they are a very friendly bunch, if you have any kind of problem with your van you will be surrounded by experts within minutes.
Give them a try, you have nothing to lose!


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: HCI*



Randan said:


> Give them a try, you have nothing to lose!


Except the £30 or so annual subscription, which gets you the newsletter which carries some adverts, the odd article about a Rally or a trip and announces the Rallies - which, if they are foreign and/or attractive, are booked up by the inner circle before you get a chance. It is supposed to be first come first served (by postal application) but the system is wide open to abuse and the Committee don't want to change the system. In the words of the Chairman it does not look good that so many Committee Member's names appear on the rally lists. If you live a long way (in postal delivery terms) from the Rally Officer's home you stand no chance.

I went to a Show with this Club and the people in adjacent MHs whom I met were friendly. Just don't expect to get a place on a Rally that looks interesting - that is unless you join the Committee.

Read the posting "HCI - Committee Rules OK?

Stuart


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Jock, are you in the club?

I met a couple when we stopped on one of the aires at the side of Lac du Der-Chantecoq. They were in the club and went on loads of the club rallies. Said most members were ok but some :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

They also said it was worth joining...I have heard different stories.

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hi Jock, are you in the club?
> 
> Said most members were ok but some :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Johnny F


Hi Johnny,

Not now, but we were at one time, and yes some of the members were friendly........and some were so far up their "Starline" exhausts, hence our reluctance to renew our membership. 8O

One rallying neighbour's excuse for not speaking to us.........was that our door was on the wrong side. Yeah, right. :roll:

Jock.


----------

